# NGD - Godin Acousticaster



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't intend on getting a new guitar, but I stumbled across a used Godin Acousticaster today. I'm leaving on another cruise gig on Sunday, and wanted a lighter guitar that I can pack in my luggage - so a bolt neck was a must too.

5.25 lbs!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the new guitar.




. 

Is this the guitar you purchased?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't forget your looper pedals


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guyfrets said:


> Congratulations on the new guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice time of year for a cruise.

Nice guitar.

Safe travels.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

So I managed to pare my checked bag down to 53 lbs, including the guitar, gig bag and interface. Looking forward to playing it everyday and getting some writing done.


----------



## sore fingers (May 27, 2015)

Great guitar, great light weight traveling.
We have so much stuff in our duo that there's no room for groceries on the way back from a gig. lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent guitar, congratulations.

I really miss mine. Dealt it in a moment of weakness. It was great for the semi-acoustic covers my band does, and was very handy to have around the studio. (Years ago I also had an Acousticaster fretless bass, but after a couple of gig accidents I dealt it.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Excellent guitar, congratulations.
> 
> I really miss mine. Dealt it in a moment of weakness. It was great for the semi-acoustic covers my band does, and was very handy to have around the studio. (Years ago I also had an Acousticaster fretless bass, but after a couple of gig accidents I dealt it.)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I have an Acousticaster fretless bass I bought off a guy in Sarnia - could it be the same one?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Merlin said:


> I have an Acousticaster fretless bass I bought off a guy in Sarnia - could it be the same one?


Maybe. Post a picture?

Mine had an extra piece of ebony under the thumb rest to help reinforce the top that was damaged in a stage fall. It also had some different machine heads on it for a while so there might be evidence of that on the back of the headstock. I liked it, it sounded great, played great, and looked great. 

Peace. Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one in the 90,s and never bonded with the neck. It sounded o.k. just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Maybe. Post a picture?
> 
> Mine had an extra piece of ebony under the thumb rest to help reinforce the top that was damaged in a stage fall. It also had some different machine heads on it for a while so there might be evidence of that on the back of the headstock. I liked it, it sounded great, played great, and looked great.
> 
> Peace. Mooh.


Mine has the long ebony strip/ thumbrest, and the bridge was clearly reglued at some point - and not quite accurately. Being a fretless, it's not really a big deal.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a Godin fan and that, to me, is a nice one. I almost bought the 40th anniversary edition but went with the Kingpin II instead.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

In the Maritimes .......


----------

